# Shady Electronic returns?



## JustTapSkip (Oct 23, 2021)

So I’m fairly new, but in my store and I’m sure others as well we get these people buying electronics with gift cards that have outrageous amounts on them. Anyways, they do returns multiple times with the same receipt of the electronics and of course that money goes back on gift cards and it’s always over 1k. I asked my LOD and they said if the return goes through then there’s nothing we can do about it.

 My question is can we not give them back their original receipt to prevent them from possibly getting money from stolen items?  Or is that just above my pay grade to even care lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 23, 2021)

Make sure serial numbers match. Partner with AP. My store limits apple purchases and different store apple returns because of this.


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 24, 2021)

When I have a shady receipt I always write on it, returned and the date. But its some sort of money laundering thing that I have never understood.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 24, 2021)

Make sure they aren't same day returns


----------



## azure (Nov 21, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> So I’m fairly new, but in my store and I’m sure others as well we get these people buying electronics with gift cards that have outrageous amounts on them. Anyways, they do returns multiple times with the same receipt of the electronics and of course that money goes back on gift cards and it’s always over 1k. I asked my LOD and they said if the return goes through then there’s nothing we can do about it.
> 
> My question is can we not give them back their original receipt to prevent them from possibly getting money from stolen items?  Or is that just above my pay grade to even care lol


Do the return on the new system. If it denies it than show the guest the screen and say you can’t do the return. It involves a little flaw with the old system.


----------



## NKG (Nov 22, 2021)

I used to write on return receipts even though it's NOT a common Target practice- I would write Returned 11/21 @ [store number] then initial. If I saw that at another store I would deny the return. Then they are forced to do a non receipt return.


----------



## pvttgt (Nov 22, 2021)

We’ve been experiencing something similar at our store. Three guys return small, expensive electronics, always unopened in the original packaging, with a receipt dated from yesterday from a different store and paid for with a gift card. The refunds always go back to a new gift card.Serial numbers always match and there are no missing parts, I don’t think any of the items are ever opened.
This has been going on for several months. AP is aware of all the returns and they let it continue, maybe it’s time to alert the FBI.


----------



## GuestServiceLady (Nov 25, 2021)

Out TL tells us to deny the return and send them back to the store they purchased from to do the return. They never put up a fight.


----------

